# fla fish



## honestjim (Feb 5, 2016)

Went fishing were i was pressure cleaning and painting the other morning.and landed these. 1st one was 8 pound even ..2nd was 8.06 oz. 3rd was 9.03 oz.released them all.. the speck was from Okeechobee. 16 inches long right under 3 pounds.venice florida


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 5, 2016)

That is a real good day!  Congrats!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Feb 12, 2016)

Work can be tough! Nice Fishes!


----------



## John I. Shore (Feb 14, 2016)

Dat's some nice swimmers there!

John I.


----------

